# Not to re-start a holly-war.....



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

But, what ever happened to River Rigs? Are they still the rage in NC? I have not seen any traffic about this in quite awhile.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

From What I saw this fall. everyone was using the new improved imported river rigs instead of the old local made ones.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

They work great at IR inlet and the chesapeake bay. Once your learn how to make them, all floro rigs work great!


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I make my own version of it.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

ManlyStanley ....... They are still around and doing fine ..... I tie my on too .... River


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

River said:


> ManlyStanley ....... They are still around and doing fine ..... I tie my on too .... River


In one of the threads you listed how to tie it so I gave it a whirl. I use different lengths and hooks to suit whatever I'm targeting. I tried to get one from jam but he said they don't sell premade ones anymore.


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

River said:


> ManlyStanley ....... They are still around and doing fine ..... I tie my on too .... River




LMAO, River :beer: opcorn:


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I caught plenty of fish on them this fall. Everything from pinfish to puppies. Why fix whats not broke.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

don brinson said:


> I caught plenty of fish on them this fall. Everything from pinfish to puppies. Why fix whats not broke.


....
..I was already tying my own and continued after I had an original "river rig" in my hand......


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Elgreco said:


> In one of the threads you listed how to tie it so I gave it a whirl. I use different lengths and hooks to suit whatever I'm targeting. I tried to get one from jam but he said they don't sell premade ones anymore.


Ebay has them


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

Tommy Farmer at Carolina Cast Pro sells them also, and btw some darn good rods also.


Not :spam:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I just bought one off of e-bay last week for $5.25 from Joe Moore, One More Cast strictly for an example.
Today, with 20# and 30# Seaguar flouro leader, I tied a couple dozen with assorted style hooks and am
anxiously awaiting the trial by fire this weekend in the surf.

My question is this - - - is there a Copyright or Patent on the name "River Rig" or the design ??
Could the average citizen make them and sell them on e-bay without infringing on someones rights ??

Just wondering opcorn:

and yes, I have read most of the 4,500 posts on this rig !! LOL - - - nice reads and tons of info


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

to sell your hand tied rigs as RR's would be totally immoral if not illegal ... shame on you for even thinking of stealing another mans idea


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

BarefootJohnny said:


> I just bought one off of e-bay last week for $5.25 from Joe Moore, One More Cast strictly for an example.
> Today, with 20# and 30# Seaguar flouro leader, I tied a couple dozen with assorted style hooks and am
> anxiously awaiting the trial by fire this weekend in the surf.
> 
> ...


It would be kind of a dick move.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

ok ok okkkkkkkkkkkkk I will refrain from reproducing any kind of rig for profit.
I am so ashamed of myself for even thinking it.
Just trying to make a little extra change to buy myself a new wooden leg.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm selling 'slow moving body of water fixtures' on eBay


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

BarefootJohnny said:


> I just bought one off of e-bay last week for $5.25 from Joe Moore, One More Cast strictly for an example.
> Today, with 20# and 30# Seaguar flouro leader, I tied a couple dozen with assorted style hooks and am
> anxiously awaiting the trial by fire this weekend in the surf.
> 
> ...


Depends...Are you going to call them RiverRigs? Prolly not.....

Are you going to tie them EXACTLY like a RiverRig? Prolly not if your smart...



surfchunker said:


> to sell your hand tied rigs as RR's would be totally immoral if not illegal ... shame on you for even thinking of stealing another mans idea


These fluorocarbon rigs have been being made for a very long time. River just took it to the next level and good for him. I make um for a lot of people but they are not tied the same at all. The principle is very sound and the dimensions and components are a matter of taste and conditions.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I will not sell them or reproduce them for profit. I will not post a drawing of the design (or my alterations)
What I did yesterday is made a jig with some dowels at the loop points and hook points just to keep them sort of consistent.
The weight and hook points are the same as the one I ordered from ebay. The Original Design.
I found some really small 100# (Mustad #9 I think) swivels and put them in the loop where you tie your main.
I really think there should be a swivel somewhere in the mix. Many people, including myself, 
have tied this same rig for years almost identical but using the big ass 3-way swivel instead of the bare line.
River is correct in stressing the point of less hardware and the correct hook spaced the correct distances
from each other and the weight and main line connections.
hahahahha this is the MOST discussed item on the internet !!!! this site as well as others as well as YouTube.
The band will march for many more miles on this one.

A thought that I want to experiment with is to get some light tan Rustoleum spray paint and paint my sinkers 
the same color as our beach sand. *Or*, get some sand from the beach I normally fish at, paint the sinkers,
then dip them in the sand while the paint is still wet. Here on the East Coast of Florida, our water is usually pretty darned clear.
I used 20 and 30 pound Blue Seaguar leader material and an assortment of different hooks. To me, experimenting with fishing gear
is the bomb !! I will probably go to Wal-Mart and get some light tan fingernail polish and paint the black swivels a sandy color.
LOL yes I know the paint will rub off in time, but what the heck, I have plenty of time to play with fishing tackle !!


Henry Ford wrote in 1928 - - - 
*I think Ford Motor Company has reached its pinnacle in the automotive world.
I see no further need to improve upon our current designs* . . . . . . . . . . . 

So, with that in mind - - - when is enough enough ?? TIGHT LINES !!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Painting your sinkers fluorescent Orange was going to be all the rage awhile back, never heard what came of that.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL if the fish see and think similar to us humans, orange means KEEP BACK !!
*OR* - a big ass egg sack from a sand flea !! LOL (which has NO hook in it - so that part would be worthless)

My line of thought is to put as few foreign objects near the bait as possible
so the fish can concentrate solely on the bait presented and nothing else.

Jus my dos centavos


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I tie mine like the River Rig but I use a 15# swivel on the rigs with size 4/6 hooks and a 30# swivel on all larger sizes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

I use drilled coquina shells for beads on mine. All the fish see is a coquina with a little meat hanging out of it


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BarefootJohnny said:


> A thought that I want to experiment with is to get some light tan Rustoleum spray paint and paint my sinkers
> the same color as our beach sand. *Or*, get some sand from the beach I normally fish at, paint the sinkers,
> then dip them in the sand while the paint is still wet. Here on the East Coast of Florida, our water is usually pretty darned clear.
> I used 20 and 30 pound Blue Seaguar leader material and an assortment of different hooks. To me, experimenting with fishing gear
> ...


Johnny,

The "bonded sand" sounds like an interesting idea, but I would be very careful about the sand coming in direct contact with the line, if you're using egg sinkers. As the line slips through, it could abraid it and cost you a fish !

I see you're in Winter Garden, FL (Orlando area ) . . . I grew up in Ft. Lauderdale . . . Small world !

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Florida is AWESOME !! Despite Disney and all the attractions. 

My pyramid or sputnik sinkers are affixed to the "Rig" and do not move.
and to be sure of no abrasion, I have already thought of that - just "batter" the 
sinker like you would batter a shrimp, hold the tail (eye of the sinker) and batter it in the beach sand.
Then, hang outside in the sun for a week for all the paint smells to go away.

and the flouro leader should prevent any abrasion also.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I moved up to NC almost 9 years ago . . . I really miss Florida, where I could fish year round (I only fish Saltwater). Up here, I'm 180 miles from the coast, but I was only 10 miles away in FL. I really want to go "back home" . . . Maybe, someday !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

BarefootJohnny said:


> ?......Many people, including myself, have tied this same rig for years almost identical but using the big ass 3-way swivel instead of the bare line. River is correct in stressing the point of less hardware and the correct hook spaced the correct distances from each other and the weight and main line connections.
> hahahahha this is the MOST discussed item on the internet !!!! this site as well as others as well as YouTube.
> The band will march for many more miles on this one.......


......yeauh, this internet thing makes us ol' salts wonder how we ever caught up all the fish ever to be had for years running, before the internet was even a sparkle in somebody's eye......


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

cooper138 said:


> Painting your sinkers fluorescent Orange was going to be all the rage awhile back, never heard what came of that.


...when folks found out THEY WOULD HAVE TO PAINT THEIR OWN...interest declined sharply...If THEY COULD MAIL ORDER OR GET AT A TACKLE STORE....there would be millions of em out there by now..
..I still use em and wouldn't THINK of putting a pomp baith out without one attached..YEA i paint my own and have since the beginning.....
There are still LBS OF EM ON TOPSAIL BCH......


----------

